
State considered harmful – A proposal for a stateless laptop (2015) [pdf] - vog
https://blog.invisiblethings.org/papers/2015/state_harmful.pdf
======
vog
Related, by the same author:

"Towards (reasonably) trustworthy x86 laptops"

[https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7352-towards_reasonably_trustwor...](https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7352-towards_reasonably_trustworthy_x86_laptops)

Also related:

"HN: Intel ME is finally cracked"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15669262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15669262)

